# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  The Curse Of Lucid Dreaming

## Ev

About a year ago I&#39;ve listened to a hypnotic suggestion tape labeled "Curse of lucid dreams" or something like that. Pretty much there was a guy who pretty much suggested that from this point on for the rest of my life all my dreams would be lucid. The tape worked somehow.

For about a week I had LDs once a night or so, but they were "cursed"  ::D:  I would see blood, gore and demons chasing me. I used my lucid powers to escape and pretty much ignored the demons but flying over bloody and gory ruined cities werent all that fun. After a week or so my dreams returned to normal as I stopped listening to the tape. 

A very peculiar experience. I&#39;d like to hear what you think about that. 

maybe some of you tried a similar tape? What were your results?

----------


## FluBB

wow.... that seems really messed up. but i havent ever tried anything like that. i tried a thing that had some calming music and everyonce in a while it said your dreaming, but it didnt do crap.

----------


## zoo york is cool

haha

----------


## FreeOne

zoo your posts are always short anyway that is weird. sounds freaky but still it got u lucid...what did it say??

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Can you give me a link to that tape? I wanna hear it. I don&#39;t care if my dreams are gory, a lucid is a lucid  :smiley:  

And I can&#39;t fly anyways  ::roll::

----------


## NeAvO

Could you control your dreams? Did you try to get rid of the demons?

----------


## Man of Shred

Upload it/ sounds kewl.

 I used a program from Hypnotica . called "the sphinx of imagination" and it improved my DR pretty good for a week. you can get it on emule BTW.

----------


## Ev

I believe I got those files of warpmymind.com I cant check now cause I dont want to register again. 


I could control my "cursed" dreams but the whole thing of having these entities in my LD was quite disorienting. If you are asking if I tried to fight the demons, I did not.

----------


## Richter

Very interesting&#33;  I do have a question; are all the dreams you&#39;ve had lucid dreams?  Because if the tape caused you to have lucid dreams, but without it you DON&#39;T lucid dream, then maybe your subconcious is feeling...  gory and bloody...

Then again, the tape DID say that it was cursed.  How did you find this thing anyways?

Burn her; SHE&#39;S A WITCH&#33;  BURN HER&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;    ::evil::

----------


## Ev

I&#39;ve had 1-2 LDs each night for about a week. Maybe there was a day break or so. 

I&#39;m not sure how I found that thing

ps I&#39;m the man  :tongue2:  note "the"

----------


## SAS

This is just me, but I wouldn&#39;t listen to ANYthing that you know is subliminally suggesting stuff to you and is from a website called warpmymind.com

----------


## Man of Shred

well i got it. and it&#39;s supposed to get you lucid dreams. it says nothing about demons. i tried it and i ddidn&#39;t even get a dream. i guess i can&#39;t go into trance well.

----------


## dreamMeUp

this is from that websites FAQ...





> Q:I listened to a file thinking that it wouldn&#39;t work. I don&#39;t want this effect. Is there any way to remove it?
> 
> A:
> Certainly. There are three methods available to have the effects of a file removed. First, if the file you listened to was one of the "curse" files: you will have to *send a payment to EMG*  to have the effect removed, or pay to have a local practitioner of hypnosis remove the effect, or let some other hypnotist who is willing to do it for free remove the effect. Second, if the file is not one of the "curse files: you can download and listen to the DeprogramAll mp3 at WMM under Files/Other/Training(or All) to remove the effect. *To pay EMG click on services, then "Remove a Curse". This costs &#036;30 a pop.* [/b]




errr, folks...   ::shock::

----------


## MattReynolds

> this is from that websites FAQ...
> 
> 
> errr, folks...  
> [/b]





hahah sounds like the whole site is a big scam?

----------


## badassbob

> hahah sounds like the whole site is a big scam?
> [/b]



Yeah, it has to be.

----------


## Miskingo

Most of the stuff on that site is sick, I wouldn&#39;t trust that freak in my head.

----------


## Man of Shred

the audio file is funny "You are now cursed to lucid dream EVERY night. you can&#39;t stop it if you want too&#33;"

----------


## AlternateReality

i listen to that, but i don&#39;t think it has helped at all.

all that happens is he tells you to relax for awhile, and then he says that you will remember your dreams and lucid every night.

the other files are really wierd though.

----------


## tiddlywink101

EV why do you always come out with scary shit like that?
Oh, could someone tell me what warpmymind.com is all about, I daren&#39;t go on it incase it leaves me permanently disturbed

----------


## dreamMeUp

> Where can this mp3 be downloaded? I tried to register at warpmymind.com, but the registration email never came.
> [/b]




ohh, but you never noticed? 

Have you forgotten that twirling flash content in that one email and your subsequent payment?

Did they make you forget what you listen to every night, now? 

 ::evil::

----------


## Leo Volont

> Could you control your dreams? Did you try to get rid of the demons?
> [/b]



It was probably not so much a matter of getting rid of the demons -- the demons were probably right where they belonged.  What is at issue was why he happened to be transported to this Hell during his Lucid Dreams. 

I reviewed the responses to see if other people were plagued with this descent into Hell, but it does not seem to be a general complaint. 

So, EV, you need to evaluate you attitudes and Life Philosophies to determine WHY you are transported to Hell the very instant you become Lucid?

I can tell you that your Higher Dream Mind is asking you to deal with this situation.  You really should continue with the Induction Program.  You need to find out what you have to do in order to rise out of this be-nighted realm of Evil.  

I would guess that it would be easier to rise above this devil&#39;s domain than it would be to wave some magic wand to transform it, but this would be up to you. 

What might help is some Spiritual Sponsorship.  Unless you are a sworn Barbarian and absolutely insist on conquering the entire spiritual Universe to enslave all and be the Super King of Everything, if you have no such ambitions, then ask for Help.  Put it out in thought and word that you would like some assistence.

----------


## tiddlywink101

If you actually BELIEVE that the tape will curse your dreams it probably will.

----------


## Ev

Maybe I should clarify my experience a bit. First of all I did not believe that the tape would have a negative influence on my LDs. 

Second, dreams took place in "normal" locations like the town where I used to live. Not hell or anything remotely similar.  However the moment I became lucid (spontaneous lucidity) I noticed some sick stuff around me. I wasnt afraid or even cared much about that. All I thought was "Why is this in my lucid dream?". I remember demons&#39; futile attempts to annoy me but I escaped from them pretty easily. Still, the presence of such stuff didnt allow me to carry out any experiments or explore, etc.

Only upon awakening and looking in my dream journal I noticed that there&#39;s a trend of sick stuff happening to me whenever I become lucid. So I stopped listening to the tape.

----------


## King and God

That sounds awesome&#33; I badly want that tape; it would be badass having monsters in each dream. Unfortunately I think it is fake, but I will give it a try if I can find it available for download somewhere.

----------


## Casualtie

sounds scary.. id like my first lucid dream to be a good one

----------


## Eligos

Oh..Demons? That is sick&#33; I&#39;m SO going to hell,in my next LD&#33;&#33;

Well.. You said you saw some &#39;sick stuff&#39;? You could do what I would do. Kill everyone who does the &#39;sick stuff&#39;,leaving the innocent alone. Burn the bodies of the Criminal&#39;s&#33;

As for the Demons. Let me experiment,I&#39;ll get back to you.

Eligos   ::bump::

----------


## Leo Volont

> If you actually BELIEVE that the tape will curse your dreams it probably will.
> [/b]




Actually not. 

When has wishing for something ever worked?

So why should worrying about anything &#39;work&#39; either?

The idea that our thoughts can have some absolute Control in a Dream is part of the Premise that Lucid Dreaming has the Quality of Absolute Control.  But every Post ever submitted in the History of this Page demonstrates one thing over and over and over again and that is Dream Control is a huge Myth.  It started out as a Wonderful Hypothesis, but when they found it wasn&#39;t True, they hid the Truth and it became the Great Big Lie that everyone WANTS TO BELIEVE. 

But no... wishing does not make things come true.  And Worrying does not make bad things happen. 

So instead of thinking silly thoughts, largely based on all of the silly lies you have been told all through your life, instead you should look at the content of your Reality and Experience, and start thinking about the Way things really happen. 

A thoughtful and perceptive person could never have said what you had said.

----------


## tiddlywink101

Autosuggestion and Mild are prime examples of my argument. This is is also the PROVEN fact that many hypnosis techniques are based upon.

And are you saying that dream control is impossible? I&#39;m sure many of the forum goers here will have something to say about that&#33;

----------


## the real pieman

i think that you have been hypnotised into this state and that the hypnostic tape must have put a message that sounded a bit like this in it "you will experience lucid dreams which will be plagued by an UNCONTROLABLE amount of horror and violence" because remember the first fact of lucid dreaming 

YOU ARE THE MASTER...ALL OF IT IS INSIDE YOUR HEAD, YOU HAVE THE POWER TO STOP IT, hypnosis only works if you believe it will i tried a hypnosis tape once, it gave me lucid dreams for the next 2 days...

hypnosis tapes talk to your subconcious, and if dreams have a direct connection to your subconcious, and if you were as lucid as you say you were, then if you were really desperate then you could call up your subconcious to eliminate your demons...

have you ever heard of a thing called "dream demons" so far what i have gathered from what i have heard they are demons in the dream world which inspire nightmares, but i dont put much belief in dream demons...

anyway i have been to hell in a dream, and i was attacked by demons, one jumped to attack me so i grabbed it and hit a mirror which appeared to be the only way out with it, and the mirror broke so i ran out of it and i woke up...

----------


## tiddlywink101

You can only be hypnotised if you are willing

----------


## Lars

I have heard the tape, I cant get into a trance.

----------


## Wolffe

This file goes back aaaaaaaaaages on this forum. There were 1 or 2 bad reports, but most likely just associations and luck.

----------


## Viper

What is the file called? I go to the site and register but cant find it

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

I downloaded it like 3 days ago. It&#39;s in the curse section. It&#39;s called something like "luciddreamscurse" and yes it is on warpmymind.com. 

It&#39;s a really long file 27 minutes I think and the guy that does the hypnotizing is a bit weird.

The file says nothing about BAD lucid dreams at all. In fact it says over and over that you will be in complete control of ALL your dreams. 

I don&#39;t think the curse section of that website is meant to contain actual curses. . . it&#39;s just suppose to give the suggestion that after listening to the file the results will be out of your hands. Most of the curses are actually good things like having better orgasms or something. . . in fact about 90% of the material on that website is sexual and about 1/2 of it you have to pay for but the lucid dream curse is free. Does it work?

I don&#39;t know. Here&#39;s my experience.

I listened to the file only once on OCT 6 after listening to a file on another site that was suppose to relax me. . . I definitely became hypnotized while listening to the curse file because I experienced the same hypnogogic imagery that I do when I&#39;m trying to WILD (for me it looks like blue waves washing across my eyelids) but I was definitely not falling asleep
That night I had awful nightmares about having sex with my icky exboyfriend all night

The night after that I had my first lucid dream in 11 years but it was also the first time I ever tried the WBTB method to induce lucid dreams

The night after that (last night) I realized I was dreaming twice but woke up both times so didn&#39;t get to have any lucid dreams.

SO. . . it definitely doesn&#39;t do what it claims (cause lucid dreams every time you dream) because I have had many dreams that were not lucid in the last 3 nights . . . BUT hypnosis can be very powerful for people who are suggestive to that type of thing so I say hey, give it a shot, it can&#39;t hurt,  but try not to let the fact that they call it a curse make you feel apprehensive because while in a suggestive state I would imagine that your own thoughts can be just as suggestive as the words of the hypnotist.

----------


## Wolffe

Nicely said, Jimmie. The curse bit is just to appeal to the fetish nuts that seem to inhabit the site. S&M an&#39; all that, I guess

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

Yeah. . . lol. . . . that website is definitely not for the faint at heart.  :smiley:  Some very weird stuff.

----------


## pepsi_blue_fan

Blah, if any dream demons came into my dream. It would be there worest nightamre. *turns into Freddy Krueger* XD

----------


## hop_ic

lol. scary stuff...   ::shock::   I think I will stay away from it.   :smiley:

----------


## pepsi_blue_fan

Lol, then again I just might asorb there powers if possible. XD

----------


## XsupremeX

Just downloaded....

I might watch it tonight, not sure yet.... either way though... I&#39;ll post the experience tommorow...

----------


## Pyrofan1

> Can you give me a link to that tape? I wanna hear it. I don&#39;t care if my dreams are gory, a lucid is a lucid  
> 
> And I can&#39;t fly anyways 
> [/b]



same here

----------


## XsupremeX

Nope, to lazy to upload it to RS.com..... and you have to register to view their content on that site, so you... your screwed. Register at the site, then scroll down half way.... thats around where its at.

----------


## the real pieman

> Blah, if any dream demons came into my dream. It would be there worest nightamre. *turns into Freddy Krueger* XD[/b]



i did that in one of moy dreams where i was being attacked by an evil clown with the freddy krueger glove, but he was no match for the real thing...

----------


## Bladekillua

> About a year ago I've listened to a hypnotic suggestion tape labeled "Curse of lucid dreams" or something like that. Pretty much there was a guy who pretty much suggested that from this point on for the rest of my life all my dreams would be lucid. The tape worked somehow.
> 
> For about a week I had LDs once a night or so, but they were "cursed"  I would see blood, gore and demons chasing me. I used my lucid powers to escape and pretty much ignored the demons but flying over bloody and gory ruined cities werent all that fun. After a week or so my dreams returned to normal as I stopped listening to the tape. 
> 
> A very peculiar experience. I'd like to hear what you think about that. 
> 
> maybe some of you tried a similar tape? What were your results?



Wow i have that tape ill start hearing it lol it sounds fun. :smiley:  being lucid and in a nightmare at the same time wow  ilike nightmares am able to use powers in them that i can't use in regular lucid dreams without training i can fly,teleport,superspeed so on wow ill try that tape ::rolleyes::  hope it works since i haven't been having dreams for some time it just lucid dreams or vivid dreams what happends is at first its all blank then i wake up around 5 am the ni get a lucid or really vivvid dream all the time it sucks since the first part it all blank and i cant have regular dreams and in my lucid dreams am trying to find someone so i don't have fun.However, if its a nightmare/lucid dream ill have fun and not worry about the person i need to find... ::rolleyes::  hope it works...

----------


## Bladekillua

> lol. scary stuff...    I think I will stay away from it.



Don't you should try it don't be afraid lol im trying it tonight hope it works since i haven't had a nighmare in some time i want to be scared  :smiley:

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

The suggestion of a curse or spell is one of the most powerful ones. That's why you got lucid... Just like people get messed up from "having some weird voodoo" done to them...

----------


## Hazel

Personally, I wouldn't listen to anything that said it would hypnotise me in the first place, and espescially from a place called "warpmymind.com." I wouldn't want to let anyone in my head, no telling what they might do. It sounds pretty weird, but at least you got over it.

----------


## wackomacko

can u send me a link for the " curse of lucid dreaming" please. a lucid dream is a lucid dream

----------

